# Probleme carte graphique



## wad23 (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
je suis novice dans le domaine des macs. Mon problème est simple -, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un imac (retina 4k 21,5 inc 2017) processeur 3Ghz intel core i5 8Go ram et Radéon pro 555 2Go. J'ai essayé d'installé windows 10 avec bootcamp.
Le problème est que lorsque je suis sous windows 10, il ne détecte pas ma carte graphique. J'ai testé avec le site zzzzzzzzz (que j'utilise tout le temps), ce dernier m'indique bien ma carte graphique mais lorsque j'installe les drivers, il me dit qu'il n'y a aucun composant ATI.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider s'il vous plaît ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## wad23 (7 Février 2018)

J'ai finalement trouvé la solution à mon problème.
Merci quand même.


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> J'ai finalement trouvé la solution à mon problème.
> Merci quand même.


Et comment, histoire ne pas mourir bête et d'en faire profiter les autres ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> ...et d'en faire profiter les autres ?



Ah non! Les autres, ils ne pensent qu'à profiter! Y'en a marre!


----------



## wad23 (7 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Et comment, histoire ne pas mourir bête et d'en faire profiter les autres ?


Ha oui pardon
J'ai trouvé mon bonheur sur zzzzzzzz et ca marche nickel.

En revanche je suis embêté car je n'ai pas de son lol


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un imac (retina 4k 21,5 inc 2017) processeur 3Ghz intel core i5 8Go ram et Radéon pro 555 2Go


Ca c'est une carte graphique AMD, alors que viens faire un pilote ATI ?...


wad23 a dit:


> il me dit qu'il n'y a aucun composant ATI.


...J'aimerais comprendre avec le fait que ton site maetquelquechose est franchement chelou d'indiquer ça ?

Dans le doute je retire les liens de ces sites, surtout pour le deuxième qui n'est pas officiel. Par contre, c'est à tes risques et périls, mais je ne souhaite pas, même si c'est arbitraire de ma part, que d'autres membres tombent là-dessus.

Si mise à jour il y a lieu de faire pour une carte graphique, sous macOS ce sera via App Store si Apple en propose et sous Windows ce sera sous le Gestionnaire de périphériques.

*Edit :* je viens de vérifier après téléchargement du fameux fichier. Il n'y aucun rapport avec ATI ce sont des pilotes/drivers pour une carte AMD mais utilisable uniquement que sous Windows. Et je trouve très dangereux d'écraser le pilote officiel qui est prévu avec Boot Camp !


----------



## wad23 (8 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> *Edit :* je viens de vérifier après téléchargement du fameux fichier. Il n'y aucun rapport avec ATI ce sont des pilotes/drivers pour une carte AMD mais utilisable uniquement que sous Windows. Et je trouve très dangereux d'écraser le pilote officiel qui est prévu avec Boot Camp !



Si tu le dis, perso ça m'avait permis de pouvoir enfin utiliser ma carte graphique. 
Mais vu que j'avais aussi un problème avec le son, j'ai décidé de tout reprendre à zéro, donc d'effacer la partition windows. J'ai continuer dans un premier temps à chercher sur le net et j'ai lu que windows 10 n'était pas compatible avec bootcamp 5.x.x. J'ai donc vérifier et effectué toutes les mises à jour du côté mac et j'ai relancé la manip avec Bootcamp qui avait changé de version. Et là plus aucun soucis dans les drivers, ils étaient tous présents et le son fonctionnait bien. 
Au final, c'était la version de bootcamp qui n'était pas la bonne.
Sujet donc clos.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un imac (retina 4k 21,5 inc 2017)


Déjà, c'est très étonnant avec un modèle 2017 d'avoir eu une version de Boot Camp en 5.x.x...


wad23 a dit:


> j'ai lu que windows 10 n'était pas compatible avec bootcamp 5.x.x.


...quelle est donc ta version actuelle de Boot Camp ?


----------



## wad23 (8 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, c'est très étonnant avec un modèle 2017 d'avoir eu une version de Boot Camp en 5.x.x...
> 
> ...quelle est donc ta version actuelle de Boot Camp ?



Je ne pourrais pas te répondre avant samedi mais je regarderai (enfin si je trouve lol)


----------



## wad23 (10 Février 2018)

Salut
maintenant j'ai la version 6.1 de bootcamp


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> maintenant j'ai la version 6.1 de bootcamp


Ah oui et comment tu as fait pour passer de la version 5 à la version 6 sans rien faire ?


----------



## wad23 (10 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> J'ai donc vérifier et effectué toutes les mises à jour du côté mac et j'ai relancé la manip avec Bootcamp qui avait changé de version



Tu n'as pas fait attention mais comme je l'ai dit, j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour (en fait il n'y avait qu'une seule concernant l'OS) mais étant novice sur mac je ne l'avais pas vu et depuis cette mise à jour (qui n'est pas apparue comme par enchantement) bootcamp a changé de version et mon problème s'est résolu.
Un problème ?


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas fait attention mais comme je l'ai dit, j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour (en fait il n'y avait qu'une seule concernant l'OS) mais étant novice sur mac je ne l'avais pas vu et depuis cette mise à jour (qui n'est pas apparue comme par enchantement) bootcamp a changé de version et mon problème s'est résolu.
> Un problème ?


Mais si, mais si, je sais très bien lire, mais, mais, mais...


wad23 a dit:


> j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un imac (retina 4k 21,5 inc 2017)


...ce n'est pas possible avec un modèle 2017 d'avoir eu une version de Boot Camp en version 5.x.x alors que la version 6.0 est sorti en 2015. A l'heure actuelle, c'est la version 6.1.0.


----------



## wad23 (10 Février 2018)

Ecoute, comme je te l'ai déjà écrit, je suis novice sur mac, je t'ai simplement écrit ce que j'ai obtenu en cliquant sur la pomme et ensuite "à propos de ce mac". Je me suis peut-être trompé sur la version précédente, c'est possible mais toujours est il que avec l'ancienne version de bootcamp je n'avais pas les drivers et avec la nouvelle je n'ai aucun soucis. Tous les drivers sont inclus dedans et pas un seul périphérique n'apparaît comme inconnu. Maintenant tu as certainement plus de chance d'avoir la réponse plus que moi.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2018)

Allez, pour être sûr de ton modèle, depuis le Bureau tu fais une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac ?

Pour faire une copie de la fenêtre, officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361 ...dans ta réponse, tu sélectionnes Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ton image, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Comme ça, on saura quel est le modèle exact cet iMac.

Sinon, tu peux aussi lancer le Terminal et faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.


----------



## wad23 (11 Février 2018)

avec la commande, le résultat est imac18,2
J'espère que c'est ce que tu voulais. Si oui explique moi ce que cela signifie s'il te plaît.


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2018)

wad23 a dit:


> avec la commande, le résultat est imac18,2
> J'espère que c'est ce que tu voulais. Si oui explique moi ce que cela signifie s'il te plaît.


Ca signifie qu'avec le retour de cette commande Terminal que l'on peut connaître le modèle exact que tu possèdes et qui est celui-ci... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...1-inch-aluminum-retina-4k-mid-2017-specs.html ...et donc pour moi, je ne comprends pas qu'avec ton modèle tu es pu avoir une version 5.x.x alors que ton modèle était livré, soit avec macOS Sierra ou macOS High Sierra qui ne proposera que la version 6.1.0.

Ce que tu ne dis pas, est-ce que comme ça ne marchait pas, que tu aurais téléchargé et installé une version 5.x.x de Boot Camp ?


----------



## wad23 (11 Février 2018)

Non je l'aurai tout aussi bien dit. Vu que j'étais venu ici pour chercher de l'aide, il serait idiot de ma part de ne pas dire tout ce que j'aurai fait même si c'était une erreur. Ensuite comme j'ai écrit plus haut, je me trompe peut-être en disant que j'avais une version 5.x.x de bootcamp n'étant pas encore habitué avec le système Mac je n'ai pas pu vérifié, je l'ai déduuis car j'ai vu sur le net que les version 5.x.x n'étaient pas compatibles avec windows 10. 
Après j'ai sans doute fait une erreur lors de la 1ère installation de windows vu que ça n'a pas fonctionné et que tu me dis que ça aurait dû mais je serais bien incapable de te dire quoi.


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2018)

Il y a toujours une explication à pas mal de choses, c'est pour cela qu'il faut toujours essayer d'être le plus précis possible.


----------



## wad23 (11 Février 2018)

Voilà tout ce que je peux te dire.


----------

